# My new little guy, Bruno!



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

This is my new little guy, Bruno  I adopted him yesterday, and it's been such an experience. He's such a huffy ball of quills when I touch him, but we're already getting to know each other in just one day. He's about 14 months, and I'm not sure about the coloring yet, maybe a chocolate? If anyone could help me out that would be great! 

Instead of uploading a bunch I just did this :lol:
[attachment=2:2mvhwra5]image(17).jpeg[/attachment:2mvhwra5]

[attachment=0:2mvhwra5]image(7).jpeg[/attachment:2mvhwra5]

[attachment=1:2mvhwra5]image(6).jpeg[/attachment:2mvhwra5]


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

No idea about the color, but he is so cute!


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks! I feel like he's some sort of medium but I'm not sure


----------



## bryan (Aug 22, 2008)

Bruno is a *White-Bellied Chocolate*.

Bryan


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Bryan! The previous owner didn't know much about him but kept trying to convince me he was a salt and pepper, but I thought he was much to white for that.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh he's ADORABLE!


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks! He's pretty sassy though, but I planned for that. His exploring comes first, and if you get in the way of him and a crevice, he isn't very happy. He just balls up and hopes you leave, then he peeps his head out to see if you're still there. 

[attachment=0:1t0fdzyw]image(8).jpeg[/attachment:1t0fdzyw]


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

He's a cutie! Congrats


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks  I now know why a lot of new owners post saying their hedgehog hates them! The look he gives me sometimes is just and absolute "never touch me again you foul being" and he hisses like hes thinks he's dying! He's starting to get that hissing does nothing though because I just continue handling him/picking him up regarless to what he does, and now he sort of just lets it happen.

I was having a problem when he'd ball up and would not unball until I set him away from me. He would sit balled up on my lap for 5+ minutes, even in a little fleece hat we have. One time I was holding him with his face facing mine, and I lightly blew on his face (like a breeze almost) and he instantly popped his head out and sniffed around. It works every time now, and once he looks around he unballs and will walk on me. I'm so glad I'm making a break through!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

It can be a little discouraging at first sometimes. We're so used to dogs that are always so excited to see us, then we get a hedgehog that sometimes seems to resent our presence! You're doing the right thing be continuing to hold him though! It's very rewarding when they start to show signs that they don't hate you quite so much though isn't it?! Prim LOVES to sleep under my shirt on my chest and the other afternoon she crawled under my shirt and just sprawled out on top of me. It was the SWEETEST thing! She also slept uncovered and splatted out on her blanket AND let me pet her while she was splatting!!! Just makes your heart melt when they start to trust you! It would be terrifying to be so tiny and have EVERYTHING so HUUUGGGEEE!

So glad your baby is warming up to you. I've had Prim for around 7ish months and she is just now starting to really trust me. Be patient and know that it's not that he "hates" you... it's just you're SO BIG and he's sooooo tiny. And please keep posting pictures! He's SO CUTE!


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the advice  and I have a tumblr for him (the link is in my signature) where I post daily pictures of him. He splatted on my lap under a towel but as soon as I lifted it and he realized it he puffed up. I've never been able to pet him with his quills down because as soon as I get my hand near him he puffs up. He was all laid out next to me last night and his quills were flat and a laid my hand really lightly on his lower back and for a second he did nothing, then he puffed up and hissed up a storm. I know it takes time, but I can't wait until he trusts me more.

He climbed up my neck when we were laying down and started to go down the sleeve of my button up shirt, and I knew if I let him go he'd get stuck and freak out, but if I pulled him out he'd puff up and stab me in the neck :lol: I had to remove him, and he rolled into a ball down my neck and that was painful! But he seemed pretty happy with himself  It's surprising after two days how much I've started caring about him; more than I thought I would this soon.


----------



## Mury821 (Jan 30, 2013)

Bruno is so adorable, I just love him!


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

That's so nice that you don't get terribly upset if hedgie doesn't always behave. He sounds like a definite cutie. Have a great time with Bruno!


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks, I think he's adorable too, I just love him so much! And thanks I will!


----------

